# Freeridestrecke Raum Saarburg-Trier



## Peeeet (27. Juli 2011)

Ich bin mal so frei und leite das Thema von FR-Trier aus dem Begrüßungsthread hierhin weiter....






*Neue Freeride-Strecke Raum TRIER* 
 			 			 		  		 		 			 			Aufatmen für alle Biker aus den Regionen Trier-Saarburg und Merzig-Wadern.
In Trassem , 3km neben Saarburg , wurden erfolgreich die Bauarbeiten  unserer Freeride-Strecke abgeschlossen. Ab sofort ist die Strecke für  jederman zu befahren. Hier findet jeder seinen Spaß. Auf einer  Gesammtlänge von etwa 700m befinden sich:
- 5 Tables (verschiedener Größen)
- 7 Drops (verschiedener Größen)
- 3 Doubles (verschiedener Größen)
- 2 Steinrampen (zwei sind Drops)
- 2 Steinfelder (verschiedener Größen)
- 1 große Wurzelbank
   und unzählige Anliegerkurven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dass die Strecke nicht mit großen Bikeparks Vergleichbar ist , ist uns  sehrwohl bewusst. Dafür ist die Strecke rund um die Uhr zugänglich und  kostenfrei befahrbar. 

Für ambitionierte, sportlich versierte Mountainbiker entsteht mit dem _*Freeride-Trail*_  ein Parcours, der höchsten Ansprüchen genügen kann.  Die  Abfahrtsstrecke hat eine Länge von ca. 700 m bei einem zu  überwindenden  Höhenunterschied von 80 Höhenmeter. Der Rückweg zum Start  führt über  Schotterwege und muss durch Muskelkraft bewältigt werden. Zur  Zeit  bauen Jugendliche und junge Erwachsene an der Stecke und ergänzen  die  natürlichen Hindernisse. Sprungschanzen, Landehügel und Steilkurven   werden hinzugefügt. Alle Schikanen können auf einfachen Umwegen   (sogenannte "Chickenways") umfahren werden. 

Die Strecke wird am 27. August 2011 im Rahmen eines Freeride-Events offiziell eröffnet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Für Genauere Informationen bzw. Anmeldung für das Rennen finden sie unter:
http://www.wez-trassem.de/index.php?...d=57&Itemid=63


----------



## Mitglied (28. Juli 2011)

Kann einen Besuch nur empfehlen! Großer Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (28. Juli 2011)

ja habs bereits Anfang der Woche  gelesen, aber danke dafür!

Hört sich interessant an und wäre eine Reise wert!


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Juli 2011)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Kann einen Besuch nur empfehlen! Großer Spaß!



Kommst du aus der Region?


----------



## Mitglied (28. Juli 2011)

Region ja, aus dem Ort selbst nicht.


----------

